# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Windows 8

## chupachup

Je suis sous Windows 8 depuis 3-4 mois... Et ça merde... Impossible d'aller à la ligne quand j'écris, la touche ENTREE ne fonctionne pas sur le forum. Du coup mes posts ressemblent à rien, les photos les une à côté des autres.... Un gros pâté de mots... Du coup si je veux que ça ressemble à quelque chose, faut que j'écrive sous WORD et que je copie/colle mon texte. Vous pensez que ça peut s'arranger ?

----------


## Chenille

Oui !



Si tu reviens à une version antérieure...  ::

----------


## chupachup

LOL oué mais non ^^

----------


## P'tite souris

Je suis sur windows 8 aussi et j'ai pas ce souci. 
Tu utilises quel navigateur ?

----------


## chupachup

Internet explorer

----------


## P'tite souris

Effectivement, sur internet explorer, je peux pas aller à la ligne. Télécharge Mozzila (il est gratuit), il marche très bien sur Windows 8 et tu pourras aller à la ligne

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Sinon, Chrome, marche aussi très bien.

----------


## Chenille

Mozilla  :Pom pom girl:

----------


## P'tite souris

J'ai un faible pour chrome. 
Mais les deux marchent très bien. 

je ne pourrais pas te dire pourquoi ça marche pas sur explorer, je sais qu'Algo avait dis que les forums allaient marcher de moins en moins bien sur explorer car c'est caca et les développeurs ne travaillent plus dessus.

----------


## Chenille

Il arrivera bien un moment où tout Microsoft s'écroulera de toute façon  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

S'ils continuent à faire des trucs cacas comme windows 8, oui ^^ 

C'est de la merde en barre ce windows. J'ai un mal fou à ouvrir des pièces jointes de mail, à sauvegarder, je sais pas où ça part. 
imprimer des pdf, c'est pas du tout intuitif. 

Le pire, ça était au début où on l'a eu, j'ai mis trois plombes à comprendre comment éteindre le PC. 

J'ai le droit à toutes les versions de windows, la faute à un conjoint dans l'informatique, c'est plus fort que lui...

----------


## Chenille

On en a justement parlé avant hier sur le topic de l'informatique  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## chupachup

AHAHAHAahahaha idem 3 heures pour éteindre le PC, jtrouvais pas le bouton.... Bon enfait une fois qu'on a capté jtrouve ça pas mal, ça change quoi.... Cela dit, jpeux pas aller à la ligne... ça me gave, va falloir que jme mette à Mozilla...

----------


## Taysa

Ouf moi aui viens d'acheter un pc je croyais que c'etait la touche entree qui buguait sur le pc neuf ^^ suis rassuree mais quel emrde ce windows 8 avec cette interface pourrie

----------


## Algo

> je ne pourrais pas te dire pourquoi ça marche pas sur explorer, je sais qu'Algo avait dis que les forums allaient marcher de moins en moins bien sur explorer car c'est caca et les développeurs ne travaillent plus dessus.


Hum c'est pas exactement ce que j'ai dit mais effectivement internet explorer pose plus de problèmes que les autres navigateurs (chrome, firefox etc) et de plus en plus de monde quitte ce navigateur... Mais encore une majorité de personnes sont sur ce navigateur (malheureusement) donc on travaille encore pour ce navigateur  :Big Grin: 
Je n'ai pas Windows 8 (enfin je l'ai rangé bien au fond de mon bureau sans jamais l'installer  :Big Grin: ) alors je ne peux pas tester  :Frown:  cependant effectivement je recommande d'utiliser firefox ou chrome si vous en avez la possibilité.

----------


## chupachup

Ok.... merci  :Smile:

----------

